
Which coding language should i learn first? - starkstroM
Hey,
I wanna learn coding but idk which language should i learn?<p>Java, C++ or Python 3<p>Can anyone help me? :D<p>Cheers, 
starkstroM
======
CyberFonic
From your question I presume you don't have much CS / SE core knowledge
either. For that reason just learning a "coding language" (as you called it)
is probably not going to work out well in the long term.

For that reason I recommend learning Python 3 with a good teaching book, e.g.
[https://legacy.gitbook.com/book/wizardforcel/sicp-in-
python/...](https://legacy.gitbook.com/book/wizardforcel/sicp-in-
python/details)

Charles Simonyi, the guy who managed the MS Word and Excel projects, described
"coding" as in encrypting the intent of a program so as to be unfathomable by
others. Please use the term 'programming' it has far gentler connotations.

~~~
kazinator
Originally, the word "coding" referred to writing machine code. So indeed it's
a kind of encryption.

That what we call "compiling" today was called "automatic coding" by Grace
Hopper (making machine code by machine rather than human); the word
"compiling" referred to the accumulation of code into a larger library, kind
of like "linking".

[http://www.bitsavers.org/pdf/univac/HopperAutoCodingPaper_19...](http://www.bitsavers.org/pdf/univac/HopperAutoCodingPaper_1955.pdf)

So of course, a human wrote the program. That bit wasn't coding; that was
programming. Then the "automatic coding" made computer code out of it: machine
language. Without "automatic coding" the programmer would have to take the
higher level description of the program (in a Fortran-like language or
whatever) and code it manually.

So basically Simonyi seems to be right on the spot there, even from a historic
perspective.

------
phren0logy
What I learned from agonizing over the same decision is that it doesn't matter
that much. I'd recommend python or a scheme/lisp variant. The most important
thing is to just get started.

~~~
CyberFonic
I would have recommended Scheme as well, but in recent times SICP course has
been changed from Scheme to Python. Unlike Scheme, Python is available on all
the major operating systems and is supported by a huge number of frameworks
and platforms.

------
__d
Python will be the easiest. Java somewhere in the middle. C++ will be the
hardest.

I would suggest starting with Python. Once you're comfortable with Python, you
should learn Java.

Unless you have a specific need, the next language could be C++, but equally
could be Go, or C, or Rust, or Javascript, or Erlang, or Scala, or OCaml, or
Haskell, or something else.

C++ is big and complex. I wouldn't recommend it as a starting point -- once
you've got a few other perspectives under your belt, tackling C++ will be more
productive.

------
bufferoverflow
C++ if you want speed

Python or Go otherwise.

------
slater
Python.

